# Fat Girl Angle Shots



## LovelyLiz (Mar 25, 2010)

Somewhere out in the internet world recently I ran across the term "fat girl angle" (FGA) to describe a picture taken from above, with the person looking up at the camera. It's this specific type of photo that is supposed to make fat women appear slimmer (because it disguises double chins, etc.) -and it's a derogatory term, because it's supposedly this deceptive tool that women use to lure in men that may not actually like them at their actual level of fatness.

After I heard the term, I began to realize how many of us even here on Dimensions use the FGA. I've been seeing examples EVERYWHERE here. It just seemed weird because I would think that especially in a community where women's fatness is celebrated, we wouldn't feel like we have to try to appear slimmer, etc. And yet, a lot of the photos still go for that same angle that makes the face appear thinner. It just seemed like in a community of many other fat women and FAs we would be more comfortable showing ourselves just as we are straight on, and yet the FGA shots abound.

So, what's up with that? If you use the FGA in pics of yourself, why do you? If not, why not? If you're not a fat woman, what do you think of that type of picture of a fat woman (the FGA) - is it more attractive, less attractive, just another angle?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2010)

I have awful chin hair and really bad, sensitive skin. My battles with it have left me with terrible scars that I'm embarassed about. I do a lot of fat girl angles but I will sometimes slip in a regular photo if there's enough shadow to camoflage the scarring.


















I so hate having my picture taken that to avoid being photographed at public events I often assume the identity of the official photographer. It's an old trick. As photographer I noticed EVERYBODY hates having their picture taken. People of all sizes, even people considered beautiful by modern standards, cringe and scowl at photos and so fouth. I get praised as a wonderful photographer at these events all the time because I take every photo using a subtle fat girl angle. People peer aprehensively at the digital display and are usually surprised by what they see. They say, "Wow. You really know how to take a picture." Everyone loves fat girl angles. Everyone looks better at angles. You'll notice all the teen phone cam pictures are taken at angles because angles highlight the angular lines and features of the face and make everyone look more interesting. the coutours of the cheeks stand out, the deep set in the eyes are more prominent, you can't see up the nostrils so the nose isn't as flanged out. Hardly anyone likes straight on pictures.​


----------



## Carrie (Mar 25, 2010)

For a while Liz (di-va!) had an avatar photo of herself with a wicked FGA, and had some text (blinking, I think) that said something like, "eye in the sky! No double chin here." It cracked me up every time.  

I think the double chin is something that's especially hard to accept, though I'm not sure why. It was one of the last parts of my body for me to become okay with, and I think that's pretty true for many of us. Hmm. There's something so unabashedly and unapologetically fat about a double chin, y'know? Maybe it's also because it's _right there_ next to your smile, which is what viewers generally focus on when looking at a photo? I really don't know, I'll be looking forward to others' thoughts on it.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 25, 2010)

Carrie, i'm so in love with you lately. I love being fat, don't mistake me for that. Seriously... but I hate my double chin. So much. Oh god. It even looks cute on a lot of other girls.... but not me. I can't get over my chin, despite the fact that I like the rest of my body fat. 

Hence myspace angles


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 25, 2010)

krismiss said:


> Carrie, i'm so in love with you lately. I love being fat, don't mistake me for that. Seriously... but I hate my double chin. So much. Oh god. It even looks cute on a lot of other girls.... but not me. I can't get over my chin, despite the fact that I like the rest of my body fat.
> 
> Hence myspace angles



this! 

Just because Im cool with being fat doesn't mean i love every fat part.


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm also really insecure about my chin and jawline-- especially because my face is disproportionately full in comparison to the rest of me (or at least I think so). And I will agree with Lily, faces just look more interesting at angles. Photos of my face from a low angle just make me look so... nondescript. 

I want to be a happy, confident fat girl-- I just don't want to look like the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## KuroBara (Mar 25, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> ​



You look like the cool aunt I wish I had!!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 25, 2010)

krismiss said:


> I love being fat, don't mistake me for that. Seriously... but I hate my double chin. So much. Oh god. It even looks cute on a lot of other girls.... but not me. I can't get over my chin, despite the fact that I like the rest of my body fat.
> 
> Hence myspace angles





Saoirse said:


> this!
> 
> Just because Im cool with being fat doesn't mean i love every fat part.


yesyesyes! to both of you! I hope I didn't inadvertently imply otherwise in my earlier post, that's so not what I meant. I think we all pretty much have stuff we don't like about our bodies, and none of that negates one's good self-acceptancey stuff. 



p.s. i hate my fat spleen.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know if this counts... but the reason I take high angle mug shots is because sometimes I get really nasty razor burn on my neck when it gets hot and dry outside.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 25, 2010)

Great points, ladies. Definitely agree that the double chin can be one of the last fat parts to make peace with. And I agree with Lilly that angles are way better than just straight ahead most of the time.

I guess I'm just realizing that once in a while I do the FGA shots of myself, and I wonder if it's the most helpful thing. Not like it's bad, but I just wonder if it would help me to make final peace with my fat face if I actually let its fatness be out full-force in more photos - just in an effort to move closer to total, realistic body celebration.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 25, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> I don't know if this counts... but the reason I take high angle mug shots is because sometimes I get really nasty razor burn on my neck when it gets hot and dry outside.



Same. I hate neck shaving regardless of weather. If a plastic surgery coupon book ever falls out of the sky with electrolysis in it, bye-bye neck beard.

And to stay on topic, I :wubu: double chins.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 25, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> I don't know if this counts... but the reason I take high angle mug shots is because sometimes I get really nasty razor burn on my neck when it gets hot and dry outside.





Littleghost said:


> Same. I hate neck shaving regardless of weather. If a plastic surgery coupon book ever falls out of the sky with electrolysis in it, bye-bye neck beard.
> 
> And to stay on topic, I :wubu: double chins.



You know, those angles work amazingly well on the two of you - because I never for a second thought either of you was a fat girl.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 25, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> You know, those angles work amazingly well on the two of you - because I never for a second thought either of you was a fat girl.



Guilty. :blush: My double chin has actually migrated to the middle of my throat and hardened into a lump. Damn thing wiggles when I swallow too.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 25, 2010)

Littleghost said:


> Guilty. :blush: My double chin has actually migrated to the middle of my throat and hardened into a lump. Damn thing wiggles when I swallow too.



That freaked me out at first, but then I got it. :happy:


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 25, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> That freaked me out at first, but then I got it. :happy:



Yeah, I paused before posting it.


----------



## butch (Mar 25, 2010)

You know what gets me? It isn't the double chin, its the way my eyes disappear whenever I smile, and so I hate pictures that are all chubby cheeks and no eyeballs. Plus, everyone says that I only have two looks in pictures-the scowl or the smile. I can't win.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 25, 2010)

I know I'm overreacting but the FGA thing has always struck a chord with me, probably because I've been accused of it to hide "flaws." The reality though, is that most people take pictures like that.. fat and thin. It's just a popular type of picture for social networking sites and such and for 99% of people is more interesting and flattering (and not for fat reasons) than a picture taken straight on. I'm not trying to fool anyone by tilting the camera a little.. I'm not trying to hide my double chin (I honestly barely even have one).. I'm just taking a damn picture. Besides, I feel like I post (or on FB - allow to be posted) enough pictures of myself that are straight on or full body or candid shots so it's not like anyone is like SHOCK Rachel's fat.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 25, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I'm overreacting but the FGA thing has always struck a chord with me, probably because I've been accused of it to hide "flaws." The reality though, is that most people take pictures like that.. fat and thin. It's just a popular type of picture for social networking sites and such and for 99% of people is more interesting and flattering (and not for fat reasons) than a picture taken straight on. I'm not trying to fool anyone by tilting the camera a little.. I'm not trying to hide my double chin (I honestly barely even have one).. I'm just taking a damn picture. Besides, I feel like I post (or on FB - allow to be posted) enough pictures of myself that are straight on or full body or candid shots so it's not like anyone is like SHOCK Rachel's fat.



You must spread around rep before giving it thatgirl08 again.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always heard it referred to as the MySpace angle. 
It's the cousin of the MySpace Twisty Lip-Weird Face picture. That one doesn't have a catchy name, but you all know what it is.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 25, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've always heard it referred to as the MySpace angle.
> It's the cousin of the MySpace Twisty Lip-Weird Face picture. That one doesn't have a catchy name, but you all know what it is.



Yeah, I've heard it call that too. Don't forget the peace sign, eyes looking at the corner picture too.

(thanks for the thought Crystal!)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't mind the FGA. I personally don't take photos like that because it's actually not flattering for me.

What I don't understand is how some fat girls feel the need to photoshop the chins out. They don't do it very well either. It's just not necessary. You're not fooling anyone. Just try to embrace the chins!

I call mine a gobbler..because that's what it feels like. It's not my favorite feature..but I'm an apple and all my weight is from my head to my knees..so it's inevitable.


----------



## Duniwin (Mar 25, 2010)

While I am a big fan of double chins, I can understand why FGA pictures are common even among the confident fat girls here and elsewhere. It's a more comfortable angle, and one that seems very natural.
When I look at myself in a mirror, my chin is always pointing down (unless I'm shaving my neck, but lets not make this thread all about that) from my perspective, becuase my eyes are above my chin on my face.I can't speak for everyone, but that seems to be relatively common, and thus the only way we usually look at ourselves.
We generally see other people from many angles, but the angles from which we observe ourselves are more limited.

I like looking at beautiful women at different angles, including the fat girl angle (I love that third picture of you Lilly, quite breathtaking). So what I am saying is not that the FGA is "just another angle", but that it's the main angle from which we see own faces.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 25, 2010)

Duniwin said:


> While I am a big fan of double chins
> etc etc etc



Totally OT, but your eyes are amazing. You should post a picture in the eyes thread.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 26, 2010)

That's the only way I can take pictures of myself! lol


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 26, 2010)

I <3 Carrie's fat spleen too... and Lilly, that last picture is effing gorgeous.


I embrace the fat girl angle because I am vainly addicted to self portraits and it insures that I'm actually getting my whole face in the picture lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Somewhere out in the internet world recently I ran across the term "fat girl angle" (FGA) to describe a picture taken from above, with the person looking up at the camera.




I thought this was called a "myspace" or "facebook" shot too like DitzyBrunette said.....b/c that's all you see on those pages are girls trying to act all sexy while trying to take a pic of themselves AND try to get their whole body in hence holding the camera way up high.


----------



## CherryRVA (Mar 26, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've always heard it referred to as the MySpace angle.
> It's the cousin of the MySpace Twisty Lip-Weird Face picture. That one doesn't have a catchy name, but you all know what it is.



I've heard it referred to as "duck-face". So appropriate....although when I see stupid little girls twisting up their faces like that, ducks are not usually the first thought in my head (which is usually like "Really? Good lord that person looks stupid").


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Somewhere out in the internet world recently I ran across the term "fat girl angle" (FGA) to describe a picture taken from above, with the person looking up at the camera. It's this specific type of photo that is supposed to make fat women appear slimmer (because it disguises double chins, etc.) -and it's a derogatory term, because it's supposedly this deceptive tool that women use to lure in men that may not actually like them at their actual level of fatness.
> 
> After I heard the term, I began to realize how many of us even here on Dimensions use the FGA. I've been seeing examples EVERYWHERE here. It just seemed weird because I would think that especially in a community where women's fatness is celebrated, we wouldn't feel like we have to try to appear slimmer, etc. And yet, a lot of the photos still go for that same angle that makes the face appear thinner. It just seemed like in a community of many other fat women and FAs we would be more comfortable showing ourselves just as we are straight on, and yet the FGA shots abound.
> 
> So, what's up with that? If you use the FGA in pics of yourself, why do you? If not, why not? If you're not a fat woman, what do you think of that type of picture of a fat woman (the FGA) - is it more attractive, less attractive, just another angle?



It can be puzzling when you're chatting to a cute girl online and somethings indicate that she might be a BBW... but lots of her pics are from the "myspace angle" - cos then it's hard to tell!... True story! from back in the day, when I was getting to know someone who later was my gf, then my ex...

So I think those angles can be cute, but I like it when you get to see a variety of angles so you have a better idea of what someone looks like IRL...


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2010)

I look like absolute, unmitigated SHIT in photos of all kinds. Honestly. Look, even my mother, and mothers are generally kind, has said to me: Yeah, you don't really photograph well at all. And I wasn't offended--it was the truth. In years past, when taking film to be developed, I'd race to get it back, all excited, only to find that instead of 'matte' or 'glossy' I'd inadvertently checked the 'Retouch By Satan' box.

ugh.

So while I've never done the FGA thing, I've definitely avoided cameras of all kinds most of my life. I have no smile. Or should I say: I have a terrible smile. If you see me with a nice smile, I can guarantee you it's one of 3 pix of me with a reasonable smile that I have. And I'll keep thsoe around forever and post them allover when needed, even when they're 20 years old. And i never take pix of something face (Karl Marx's grave, let's say) with me standing in front of it. I know I won't like how I look, so I won't keep/share the photo. 

so...yeah.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm against FGA shots. they aren't flattering or realistic.

now who's gonna be first to chastise me for expressing an unpopular opinion?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never given it much thought. I actually like my double chin though, so that could be it. I take pics at angles, straight on...it really doesn't matter cause I'm a ham like that. 

And to echo others, people do what they are comfortable with. If it means posting angle shots, then so be it. We just don't know the journey they've been on to even get to that point...so, while I like to be all up and in the cam, I'm not going to judge someone else's dislike of fat/second chins.

FWIW, the pic in my profile is taken straight on and one can clearly see my double chin...in all its cute glory.


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> I've heard it referred to as "duck-face". So appropriate....although when I see stupid little girls twisting up their faces like that, ducks are not usually the first thought in my head (which is usually like "Really? Good lord that person looks stupid").



hahaha. Awse. Yeah. I see a lot of that here, too. I figured it must be a thing b/c why would anyone intentionally make herself look ridiculous?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 26, 2010)

I never gave it much though but i tend to do up and at the side a little when self photographing. I just found it easier to get my face in the frame and my eyes to actually not look droopy 
I tend to like my face from a sidish angle over straight on. Not hiding anything it's just how i unconsciously put my head.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 26, 2010)

Littleghost said:


> Same. I hate neck shaving regardless of weather. If a plastic surgery coupon book ever falls out of the sky with electrolysis in it, bye-bye neck beard.
> 
> And to stay on topic, I :wubu: double chins.



I would also like to go on the record as being a fan of double chins, and frankly, as for plump necks... they are downright sexy! Relating to the FGA and double chins... Like any other part of the body, I think double chins can be photographed in a good way without having to completely hide them from an overhead shot.



mcbeth said:


> You know, those angles work amazingly well on the two of you - because I never for a second thought either of you was a fat girl.



Here is a photo just for you Mcbeth... fresh from my FGA, skycam in the elecrtonics shop! Notice that the angle is just high enough to mask the razor nick on my Adam's apple.  BTW... Pardon the wonky colors, that's what I get for digging a webcam out of the trash can.


----------



## Ornoth (Mar 26, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> I've heard it referred to as "duck-face".



For your amusement: Stop Making That Duckface


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 26, 2010)

Ornoth said:


> For your amusement: Stop Making That Duckface



LOL!! Greatest site EVER! Thank you for posting it! :bow:


----------



## verucassault (Mar 26, 2010)

i mean its a flattering angle. LOL its also called the myspace angle


----------



## verucassault (Mar 26, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> LOL!! Greatest site EVER! Thank you for posting it! :bow:




holy wow thats alot of spray tan, hair gel, drawn on eybrows and just overall bad fashion taste on that site


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 26, 2010)

verucassault said:


> i mean its a flattering angle. LOL its also called the myspace angle



I hear you. But I guess I am just digging underneath why we consider certain angles "flattering" and others not. I'm just saying that "flattering" is not this objectively true descriptor, it's based on certain assumptions we have about beauty...and I'm just trying to see those assumptions clearly.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I hear you. But I guess I am just digging underneath why we consider certain angles "flattering" and others not. I'm just saying that "flattering" is not this objectively true descriptor, it's based on certain assumptions we have about beauty...and I'm just trying to see those assumptions clearly.



i wear clothes that flatter my shape, does that mean i dont find my shape beautiful?

i wear colors that flatter my skin tone, does that mean i am ashamed of being black.

i post pictures that are flattering. i dont know what that would mean in the context of this thread.

then again i am photogenic, so all my pictures are flattering tee hee


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 26, 2010)

verucassault said:


> i wear clothes that flatter my shape, does that mean i dont find my shape beautiful?
> 
> i wear colors that flatter my skin tone, does that mean i am ashamed of being black.
> 
> ...



I understand your point - but what I'm saying is, what you consider flattering is not what everyone would consider flattering. It is subjective. What I want to know is, in terms of face photographs, why do we consider certain angles "flattering" and certain angles "not flattering"? I want to get down to specifics.

When you talk about clothes that "flatter your shape" or colors that "flatter your skin tone" that is based on assumptions that you hold about what looks good/beautiful/etc. I'm not at all saying you are ashamed, just that our choices to choose certain pics as "flattering" and others as "not flattering" is saying SOMETHING about what we believe about beauty, etc. So I just want more specifics on what that something is.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 26, 2010)

well i think that "something" would be different for each person, correct? 

so i think the right answer is , people who use angles to disguise their chins, dont find displaying them flattering which mean they dont think they are beautiful, which then would mean, we take away their happy fat cards  i kid

i dont really buy that being proud of being fat and accepting of who you are, does not mean a person is not permitted to find some flaws in themselves and or want to somehow accentuate features that they are more comfortable with. 

for instance, i love my body, i dont however enjoy how when i wear a belt outside my shirt, the back of it gets lost in the rolls between my back fat and my bum or if its wider it buckles underneath the weight of my fat rolls. if someone took a picture of that, i would be mortified, I mean I get it, I am fat, but i just dont like the appearance of the disapearing belt. I would not go on facebook and tag my back roll while it mocked my attempt at being fashionable.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 26, 2010)

verucassault said:


> well i think that "something" would be different for each person, correct?



Yep.  That's why I started the thread - to learn more about what that "something" is for everybody. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I understand your point - but what I'm saying is, what you consider flattering is not what everyone would consider flattering. It is subjective. What I want to know is, in terms of face photographs, why do we consider certain angles "flattering" and certain angles "not flattering"? I want to get down to specifics.
> 
> When you talk about clothes that "flatter your shape" or colors that "flatter your skin tone" that is based on assumptions that you hold about what looks good/beautiful/etc. I'm not at all saying you are ashamed, just that our choices to choose certain pics as "flattering" and others as "not flattering" is saying SOMETHING about what we believe about beauty, etc. So I just want more specifics on what that something is.



It's not any different at all. 

Who says A-line looks better on me than a Mermaid dress?

More than probably, ME...and since I'm the one looking at pics of myself before I post them online, I'm the one I'm trying to please. If that comes from a FGA or a straight on shot, I'm following no one's standard of beauty but my own.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 26, 2010)

butch said:


> You know what gets me? It isn't the double chin, its the way my eyes disappear whenever I smile, and so I hate pictures that are all chubby cheeks and no eyeballs. Plus, everyone says that I only have two looks in pictures-the scowl or the smile. I can't win.



Actually, you can win. This is going to sound disgustingly 1950's pageant queen, but practice smiling in a mirror. It helps. I have big cheeks, too, and I'm even starting to get the crease in between my eyes from the forehead fat. I took a few pics with "eye slits" and hated it. I practiced smiling (softly) with my mouth, and opening my eyes a little bit wider. It worked. Of course, this is only for posed pictures. A candid may find me looking any old way, but it's better than it was...


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 26, 2010)

I likes the FGA because I hate my double chin and because, in face-on shots, my eyes often seem obscured by the frame of my glasses, because of the way they slip down my nose a bit. It's not just a fatty thing though - whenever i'm out with my friends (who are mosty thin) and we're taking pics, everyone will always shriek "take it from above" or "myspace angle!" if a camera is whipped out at a less flattering angle!


----------



## Keb (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the downward angle shots because I think they make me look prettier, and I think they make me look more feminine. I don't do it consciously to avoid looking fat (I don't think I have a prayer there anyway), but if you look at historic film techniques, women in closeups were often shot from overhead. It made them look shorter/smaller, and therefore more feminine (and was a good way to make the men look taller/stronger by comparison, since the gentleman would be filmed going the opposite way). I got the idea to do some pictures that way from reading about that--not from anything to do with making myself slimmer or to decieve anyone. I really liked the pictures that resulted, so I've used the technique since then.

Why do we have to make ourselves feel guilty for liking how we look in some pictures better than others?


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 26, 2010)

Keb said:


> Why do we have to make ourselves feel guilty for liking how we look in some pictures better than others?



we dont!

...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2010)

View attachment Up.jpg


There ya go! Fat girl angle.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have awful chin hair and really bad, sensitive skin. My battles with it have left me with terrible scars that I'm embarassed about. I do a lot of fat girl angles but I will sometimes slip in a regular photo if there's enough shadow to camoflage the scarring.
> 
> 
> ​




I'm very conscious of my skin problems as well. You would think that at almost 40 years old the acne train would have left. Apparently not.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Keb said:


> Why do we have to make ourselves feel guilty for liking how we look in some pictures better than others?





Saoirse said:


> we dont!
> 
> ...



I agree! Guilt is never productive anyway.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 26, 2010)

speaking of FGA--I recently had to renew my driver's license. When the time came to take the pic I tried every which way til Tuesday to get the double chin effect out of the picture. Unfortunately the table that that camera was on was really low and the camera was actually sitting lower than I was standing, so I had to look DOWN for them to take the pic (odd cos I am only 5'6). The end result came in the mail today. I get to look at my double chin plus...for the next six years. hehhe


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 26, 2010)

CherryRVA said:


> I've heard it referred to as "duck-face". So appropriate....although when I see stupid little girls twisting up their faces like that, ducks are not usually the first thought in my head (which is usually like "Really? Good lord that person looks stupid").



I really don't see why girls think that this face is attractive. I even see this face made by several women on here too. I just don't get it. It is NOT sexy at all. Just smile dammit!


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Somewhere out in the internet world recently I ran across the term "fat girl angle" (FGA) to describe a picture taken from above, with the person looking up at the camera. It's this specific type of photo that is supposed to make fat women appear slimmer (because it disguises double chins, etc.) -and it's a derogatory term, because it's supposedly this deceptive tool that women use to lure in men that may not actually like them at their actual level of fatness.....So, what's up with that? If you use the FGA in pics of yourself, why do you? If not, why not? If you're not a fat woman, what do you think of that type of picture of a fat woman (the FGA) - is it more attractive, less attractive, just another angle?



Um so if a guy uses it to um conceal his um weaknesses :blush: is it still called an FGA?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 26, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Um so if a guy uses it to um conceal his um weaknesses :blush: is it still called an FGA?



Post a pic and I'll give you a name for it.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 27, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm very conscious of my skin problems as well. You would think that at almost 40 years old the acne train would have left. Apparently not.



Certain birth control pills can work wonders in clearing acne.

I think Yasmin in particular.


----------



## butch (Mar 27, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> Actually, you can win. This is going to sound disgustingly 1950's pageant queen, but practice smiling in a mirror. It helps. I have big cheeks, too, and I'm even starting to get the crease in between my eyes from the forehead fat. I took a few pics with "eye slits" and hated it. I practiced smiling (softly) with my mouth, and opening my eyes a little bit wider. It worked. Of course, this is only for posed pictures. A candid may find me looking any old way, but it's better than it was...



Thanks for the advice, lovelocs. I may have to do this in the morning as I'm looking in the mirror to wash my face and brush my teeth. 

However, at this age, I've learned to be 'OK' with less than pleasant pictures of me. They happen often, and I remind myself that the pictures I don't care for are pictures my friends and family will look at and just see 'me,' and not see 'me who smiles like an eyeless twat' or 'me who looks like they're plotting to cut your heart out with a rusty spoon.' Thank god, since I am often thinking about ripping people's hearts out with rusty sporks.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2010)

Ornoth said:


> For your amusement: Stop Making That Duckface



I assumed that "duckface" implied the subject looking up into the camera, like what you would see if any smaller thing looked up at you. Little did I know that "duckface" meant turning your lips into a bill. It shocks me that those people (and, damn you Ornoth, I looked at way too many pages thinking I would eventually get to the end. Now I'll have nightmares) can look at themselves and think that face is sexy.

I imagine they are shocked to think I feel pretty when they see pictures of me all fat and pale and smiling. 

Ok, the point of my post: I think there is a huge difference between duckface and FGA. I would post examples of normal, FGA, and duckface, but I don't think I can make my lips do that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so glad to know there's a name for duckface. Yay!

There are women who, apparently, make money off of duckface. 


Color me confused.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 27, 2010)

butch said:


> Thanks for the advice, lovelocs. I may have to do this in the morning as I'm looking in the mirror to wash my face and brush my teeth.
> 
> However, at this age, I've learned to be 'OK' with less than pleasant pictures of me. They happen often, and I remind myself that the pictures I don't care for are pictures my friends and family will look at and just see 'me,' and not see 'me who smiles like an eyeless twat' or 'me who looks like they're plotting to cut your heart out with a rusty spoon.' Thank god, since I am often thinking about ripping people's hearts out with rusty sporks.



YES YES YES. This is something that is helpful for me to keep in mind, too. People who love me and spend a lot of time with me see me from all those kinds of "unflattering" angles I hate all the freaking time, and yet they don't find it to be a big deal, and still think I'm attractive in my way, etc etc etc. Good word, Butch.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a friend- or had I should say- we're no longer friends. But anyway- she would ONLY take pictures from the 'Fat girl' angel. She's a big girl- although I am bigger then her- but anyway....she wouln't let anyone take a regular picture of her. I think its kind of ridiculous actually. I think most fat girls at one point or anothr have felt self concious but come on really? She called them 'No chin pics' actually. 

Me myself- of course I'm guilty of taking pics that way. I grew up in the generation of Myspace so I learned to take pics like that at an early age lol. I think a lot of people- even skinny folks take pics like that. There was a point where I took pics like that to hide the chin and admit to still dong it sometimes, but I can also be in a full body picture and be just as confident so its really not about that for me these days.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 27, 2010)

i love FGA! but it's not really to do with the fat but more because i think my best feature is my eyes and using that angle brings more attention to them ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 27, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Certain birth control pills can work wonders in clearing acne.
> 
> I think Yasmin in particular.




I dislike how much medicine I already take that's why I haven't asked my Dr about birth control. Maybe it's time though.

Thanks, lady.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 27, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so glad to know there's a name for duckface. Yay!
> 
> There are women who, apparently, make money off of duckface.
> 
> ...



I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2010)

I hated my double chin and hella-square and broad jawline for years, which is why non-(super egregious) FGA pictures just do not exist of me prior to 2008. 
Not to say that I've grown to totally love those parts of my face now or anything, but at least my double chin usually doesn't bother me, and occasionally I think it's actually pretty adorable. 
A big part of my getting over it was definitely that I stopped with the insane ceiling-angles in pictures. It was hilariously difficult to do, too. I still have to yank my own arm downward whenever I'm aiming a lens at myself. But it's awesome to be able to look at a 100% honest, non-"flattering" photo of yourself and sincerely like what you see.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 28, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so glad to know there's a name for duckface. Yay!
> 
> There are women who, apparently, make money off of duckface.
> 
> ...



Lolz! 
Bad news I'm afraid - 
duckface has escaped off the interwebz and into the wild! 

I was out late last night after doing a charity gig... and this one girl kept doing it not only for photos but at random moments when she was dancing! Mondo bizarro!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 28, 2010)

i don't care for the fat angle. for one thing its entirely overdone so it has gotten really boring. it also tends to make people look like they are trying waaay too hard. when i take my own pix i go out of my way not to consciously use it especially for the purpose of looking smaller since its against everything i stand for idealogically and politically. i don't want to try and look thin. i'm great as i am and so are all of the other fat folks around. i also think it can be misleading to people who don't know you or how large you really are. in general it makes people seem inauthentic about who and what they are. but having said that i don't think what people call "the fat angle" is always all about trying to look thin. sometimes its just about trying to use a cellphone to take a pic of yourself. holding your arm that way seems natural. ever notice how hard it is to hold one out straight? its also an anime convention for a certain character type--the rebellious youth. IMO the angle and the smirk have crossed lines into the culture at large and is sometimes used for an entirely different reason that it was intended for. i think its fine to illustrate the kind of image of yourself you're trying to get across but sad if its all about the fear of a plump chin.


----------



## lozonloz (Mar 28, 2010)

I've speant so long being pissed at my double chin as a teenager that I tend to instictivly pose to hide it... It's only recently I've been able to let it go and show more fun pics where I'm enjoying myself or pose from a front angle. Observe: FGA and non FGA pics attached. One where I'm holding the camera above me in an expression of (mock) surprise from 4 years ago and one taken this year in Bangkok. I like the look of myself in both, but before I embraced myself as I am I would have hated the second one cos you can see some of my double chin. The point is, I dont think its fair to judge the FGA. It's fairly instictive to try and make yourslef look better in pictures. I'm trying to avoid doing it though, it really doesnt look natural Even the second pic is fairly posey. (Also, that is the same pair of glasses over 4 years. I need new ones but frankly can't afford it).

Also, I know ALOT of thin girls that use that angle. It's just a popular one, it makes your eyes pop. Although I'm unsure as to whether its because THEY think they're fat or cause they think they look better like that anyway. 

View attachment P010109_00.46.JPG


View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## CherryRVA (Mar 28, 2010)

Ornoth said:


> For your amusement: Stop Making That Duckface



Thanks for posting the page link....I had already been following that page for months. I love how damn snarky they get. :bow:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 28, 2010)

butch said:


> You know what gets me? It isn't the double chin, its the way my eyes disappear whenever I smile, and so I hate pictures that are all chubby cheeks and no eyeballs. Plus, everyone says that I only have two looks in pictures-the scowl or the smile. I can't win.



I so understand this! I usually raise my eyebrows when I get a photo taken so I don't look stoned, but then I look surprised!


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 29, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm against FGA shots. they aren't flattering or realistic.



It's realistic from Mini's perspective... he sees everyone from that angle.


----------



## Cors (Mar 30, 2010)

To add to what others have said about the FGAs being more universally flattering, most of us do not have symmetrical faces and a straight-on shot makes the asymmetry so much more obvious. These so-called flaws are likely to be amplified in our minds and it makes some of us so very self-conscious. 

I don't have problems with FGAs as far as accuracy goes as there are so many variables that can make someone look much bigger or smaller than they actually are. Someone who weighs 300lbs can probably pull off looking anything from 200lbs to 400lbs in pictures anyway, so I wouldn't try to guess anyone's weight based on a few pictures alone. The Internet is a public space, so I can understand why people will want to put what they think are the most flattering pictures out there but I draw the line at people who deliberately misrepresent their looks.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so glad to know there's a name for duckface. Yay!
> 
> There are women who, apparently, make money off of duckface.
> 
> ...



I've always wondered about that. I've read it as perhaps a 'I won't admit this, but I'm uncomfortable having my photo taken and this breaks up the tension' thing, or perhaps a 'it's kind of weird making money this way and i want to negate any sense that I'm really into this so I'm gonna make it like a joke so everyone knows I'm not taking it seriously' thing. I don't know.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder if I do naked duckface. I definitely don't try to.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wonder if I do naked duckface. I definitely don't try to.




Since I've seen about every "pro" pick you've posted (work benefit! lol) I'd say nope, no duckface.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 30, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Since I've seen about every "pro" pick you've posted (work benefit! lol) I'd say nope, no duckface.



hahaha thank god!


----------



## PunkPeach (Mar 31, 2010)

The FGA shot keeps me from feeling like the t-rex from meet the robinsons (big head, small arms), not that my head has its own moons or anything but everytime I attempt a straight on shot of myself parts always seem to get cut out. I have found the best way to get a clear shot is slighty above my head, which does not always hide my double chin but it does let me see my whole face, and my hair which is a bonus.


----------



## StarWitness (Mar 31, 2010)

I found three photos of myself that I think work well as illustrations for my opinion on FGA. Also? Thinking about a new hairstyle and could use some feedback.

Bask in my superfoxery.







So here is a photo of me at a high angle. I was sitting; photographer is at least 6 feet tall. Now okay, yes, this angle does make my chin and cheekbones look more pronounced, but I like what that does for my face. My smile looks a lot more mischevious, which I like, but also there's interesting lines and shapes and shadows. I look active, not posed.






Here's me from a more or less level angle. Cors is right, the asymmetry of my face is more obvious, and it looks weird. Looks like a driver's license photo. Nothing interesting going on here-- and before you ask, I was at work, where it does in fact kill me to smile.






The infamous low angle shot. Bleh. Chin and jaw are nowhere to be found. My head looks too big, which makes my face look smaller by comparison. Okay, maybe I don't like looking fatter, but... I dunno, my face just looks so shapeless and uninteresting from this angle. Also? Only photo of the three taken by a professional photographer, photo where I am wearing the most makeup (I don't think I'm wearing any in the first).


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 31, 2010)

StarWitness said:


>



I actually think the 3rd picture is the best. Jmo


----------



## Paquito (Mar 31, 2010)

So when are we getting the "Post Your Sexiest Pictures Duckfaced" thread anyway?

Extra rep for fake tans.


----------



## bigbri (Apr 1, 2010)

Angle, shmangle...you all look damn good. Thank you for sharing your beauty with what I trust is an appreciative audience.


----------



## Jes (Apr 1, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> I found three photos of myself that I think work well as illustrations for my opinion on FGA. Also? Thinking about a new hairstyle and could use some feedback.
> ).



superfoxy, indeed!
ok--i have a short (top to bottom) forehead. No bangs for me. You don't have that issue, so you could definitely rock bangs if you wanted. Have you? Don't answer that. I don't want to derail this thread. Let's speak of it no more!


----------



## Aswani (Apr 1, 2010)

It's too bad they had to tag that name on that style of photo as it's definitely an angle that's flattering to ANYone. It accentuates your eyes and cheekbones--and it also hides one's double chin and makes their body appear smaller. I mention those last two things because they're aspects of the human anatomy that everyone--thin or fat--may want to see smaller. Why is it OK for smaller people to want put less attention on those things, but when a larger person does it they may be accused of displaying body shame? It's like a fat person HAS to show every abundant aspect of their body because if they don't, they're obviously ahamed of their body. If you don't like your nose or your ears or your chin, it's your perrogative to pose yourself in an angle that looks best in the camera. If thin people are allowed to do such things, fat people can too.


----------



## Aswani (Apr 1, 2010)

BTW, remember this pose that was used ALL the time in BBW photos--until it became too much of a cliche. Not only did this pose hide the chin, it hid the stomach and accentuated the cleavage. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/wannabes/karenF/KLegsX.JPG


----------



## Lamia (Apr 4, 2010)

My neice took some good FGA shots of me today. Then I took one of me pushing my chins out for all the world to see. lol

FGA shot







Normal Chinage






Super Chinage/clowning


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 4, 2010)

Lamia said:


> My neice took some good FGA shots of me today. Then I took one of me pushing my chins out for all the world to see. lol
> 
> FGA shot
> Normal Chinage
> Super Chinage/clowning



I know people are saying they think the FGA is just an attractive angle for everyone - and your FGA pic is pretty, no doubt. But I actually like the second one that's straight on the best. Maybe just because it seems the most natural and the least posed? I dunno, just my opinion.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Apr 4, 2010)

to hide the double chin? I've noticed that a quite a few of the BBW models do that.


----------



## Micara (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha, I always take my pictures like that, but I never knew what it was called. So when my daughter was taking my picture today, I kept yelling out "Hello! Fat Girl Angle! Get that camera up!" 

haha might as well embrace it!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 5, 2010)

Lamia said:


> My neice took some good FGA shots of me today. Then I took one of me pushing my chins out for all the world to see. lol
> 
> FGA shot
> 
> ...



i'm awfully fond of Super Chinage (which also sounds like a cool superhero to me).


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 5, 2010)

Lamia said:


> My neice took some good FGA shots of me today. Then I took one of me pushing my chins out for all the world to see. lol
> 
> FGA shot
> 
> ...



I like 'em all! The last one looks like you're being tickled


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 5, 2010)

Notorious FGA photo of mine... 

View attachment another resized viv pic.jpg


----------



## Samantha (Apr 6, 2010)

I think its so funny that I ran into this because the FGA is something that is my curse and my friend... depending on what way you want to look at it. 

I have met people online after talking to them and when I meet them in person there have been people that look me up and down and think WTF are you smoking?! and swear I used the FGA to lure them into my fat girl den. 

Most of my pictures of myself are taken by me and i can't get my arm out any longer to show people all of me in one picture. Even pictures of my head down below my boobs dont show all of me and I look like a mere 200 pounds at the most. I think I might have been 200 pounds at the age of 10! (I kid) 

Case In Point: 

My true FGA I took on purpose: 





My straight forward shot: 





And random shots of more of me: 








I guess I always figured the meeting in itself would be the true first impression. Thats what I get for thinking I suppose.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll admit, I like the "FGA" shot... simply because I have a penchant for licking a girl's throat and chin, and the really high angled ones tend to show off a whole lot of invitingly stretched out neck...



StarWitness said:


> It's realistic from Mini's perspective... he sees everyone from that angle.



And this. Yay 6' 3"!

Side note: Your third pic (low angle) is your best, Star.


----------



## joswitch (Apr 7, 2010)

Samantha said:


> I think its so funny that I ran into this because the FGA is something that is my curse and my friend... depending on what way you want to look at it.
> 
> I have met people online after talking to them and when I meet them in person there have been people that look me up and down and think WTF are you smoking?! and swear I used the FGA *to lure them into my fat girl den*.
> 
> ...



And you have a den too? Awesomesauce!


----------



## Samantha (Apr 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> And you have a den too? Awesomesauce!


of course... gotta have that special place.  and awesomesauce is the awesomest word ive heard today!


----------



## Lamia (Apr 8, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm awfully fond of Super Chinage (which also sounds like a cool superhero to me).



lol Super Chinage away...*struggles to take off* Super Chinage AWAY!!! *struggles can't lift off* Super Chinage resting on bench.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 8, 2010)

I use higher angles often, as they're quite flattering. So do many of my thin friends. I also post pics from a normal angle. I have no problem with people knowing I have a double chin, but that doesn't mean I care to see it in every picture I take.


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 8, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> I use higher angles often, as they're quite flattering. So do many of my thin friends. I also post pics from a normal angle. I have no problem with people knowing I have a double chin, but that doesn't mean I care to see it in every picture I take.



I think it's a natural thing. I sometimes take a few shots of myself with my cellphone, or of family & friends. Then when i look at them --hello!-- the ones from below look crappy, morose, saggy, the ones from above look way better. So it's not so much a strategic thing, as that out of a bunch of pictures the ones from above usually look better, thin or fat, young or old, and whether it's me or someone else.

When you're looking up at the camera, the law of gravity performs a natural facelift on you.


----------



## Micara (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm trying not to use FGA so much anymore. So here is a picture I sent my boyfriend today, complete with multiple chins. 

And yes, that is a letter opener holding my hair up. Hey, it works!


----------



## vinman (Apr 10, 2010)

did this become an illinois thread..... haha.... a couple of you are from there. I'm there next Monday the 19th for work. I go to naperville every couple months. 

If someone wants to meet for drinks, let me know.

Ciao


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't get why it has to be a Fat Girl Angle shot. I've seen fat, thin, male, female, transgender, hell...feline and canine too. 

We all want flattering images of ourselves. God knows a few innocent shadows can make me look positively ghoulish.

My 80 lbs.-soaking-wet-with-rocks-in-her-pockets sister-in-law uses the same pose. What's her excuse?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

1) I hate having my pic taken, so consider a photo of me a blessing. 

2) I have big boobs, really big. They get in the way big. time. It's much, much easier to take a photo of myself with my arm(s) a bit raised (so that my boobs aren't in the way). If I didn't look upwards, you'd be getting a pic of the top of my head. lol


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it is fine to post fat girl angle shots, as long as you post some full body shots as well.

Otherwise it comes off like you are trying to hide who you are.

View attachment Party girl.jpg

Fat girl angle shot.

View attachment Erin and Shosh.jpg


Fat girl full body shot.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 2, 2010)

What is the big deal about what kind of camera angle somebody uses to post a picture on the internet? 

If you're posting a picture of yourself, presumably you want to do that in the most flattering way possible and in the way *you think* you look best. I mean _it's a picture you're posting on the internet._ How important is this really? 

I see absolutely no need to make this either about size acceptance or honesty. Looks like just another way to make women feel bad about themselves or bad about how they feel about their bodies.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I think it is fine to post fat girl angle shots, as long as you post some full body shots as well.
> 
> Otherwise it comes off like you are trying to hide who you are.



No, no, and no. That's wrong on so many levels. 

There aren't 'rules' you must follow for posting pics (other than the no pink one), and there shouldn't be. No one has to share pics of themselves, and there shouldn't be rules and requirements for posting pics (implied or otherwise). Just because one doesn't flood the group with photos, or they just posts certain shots, or hell, not provide any pics, doesn't mean they're "trying to hide" who they are. We shouldn't be imposing our 'requirements' on others because that's the way we think things should be. Saying that a "fat girl" (since you did just mention females) should post full body shots if they just provided "fat girl angle shots" is just like a male member saying a SS/BBW has something to hide by not providing the shots they want. Period.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 2, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> What is the big deal about what kind of camera angle somebody uses to post a picture on the internet?
> 
> If you're posting a picture of yourself, presumably you want to do that in the most flattering way possible and in the way *you think* you look best. I mean _it's a picture you're posting on the internet._ How important is this really?
> 
> I see absolutely no need to make this either about size acceptance or honesty. Looks like just another way to make women feel bad about themselves or bad about how they feel about their bodies.



Amen

------


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 2, 2010)

What bothers me greatly about this argument is it comes off as testing women about their attitudes towards their body.

Kind of a throwback to the whole "A fat woman is fat and a BBW is a _confident_ fat woman." Man i'm so so so sick and tired of women being forced to display a certain attitude, confidence, all-positive-all the time mentality about their looks. It's one thing to have to look a certain way but now it's like we all have to feel a certain way too. I feel like men complain about everything from women who pick at their food in restaurants to women who are "neurotic" about their looks and now freaking fat girl angles?

It's like the thought process is "You're trying to hide a double chin and so you must not be a _confident fat girl_ and FA only like _confident fat girls._ Not only do you have to be a certain size but you have to ROCK IT. You have to wear certain clothes, throw a certain attitude, smile all the time and just generally be fucking thrilled about yourself 24/7." It's not realistic for anyone. 

The FGA argument comes off like....I don't know...like you were trapped being something less than perfectly a million percent confident in your size.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 2, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> What bothers me greatly about this argument is it comes off as testing women about their attitudes towards their body.
> 
> SNIPPED
> 
> The FGA argument comes off like....I don't know...like you were trapped being something less than perfectly a million percent confident in your size.



Right...so...yeah... 

I actually am a fat girl, and was just curious what people thought about the angle, especially why other fat girls used it or didn't, etc., especially since it seems so prevalent these days. It's not "testing" so much as just ASKING women about their attitudes toward their body, and then discussing things. Seeing where we overlap, where we see things differently, etc.

And since it's been called "the fat girl angle" in a lot of other sectors, I figure it's worth the fat girls weighing in on (unintentional pun! hee). No judgment about whether someone uses it or not, just curiosity and exploration. 

But I do think it's good to understand where we're at with our bodies, and yeah, I guess I do hope for everyone that they can be at peace with their bodies as they actually are at every angle. Not that it's wrong to wish certain things were otherwise, and I certainly don't want anyone to feel guilty for struggling with body-acceptance. It's a hard road! But what's so wrong with wanting to rid myself of all body hatred, and hoping the same for other people? 

Not that the FGA necessarily means anything about whether someone accepts herself...but that's the point of raising the question about WHY people use it! To find out! No one is obligated to share.

So this is just figure a bunch of fat girls, and others, talking about something that HAS become somewhat of a fat topic in mainstream internet culture, so having us talk about it in a forum about size and fat issues really doesn't seem to be the craziest thing ever.


----------



## butch (Jun 2, 2010)

Beauty, like other human 'values,' is a powerful tool of control. As fat people who want to change prevalent views of fatness, we should be thinking critically about our aesthetic beliefs, if for no other reason than because one of the strongest ways that fat people are devalued in western culture is through the shared belief that fatness=ugly. 

I've no doubt that the Fat Girl Angle does make people look 'better,' as I've responded to these pictures in similar ways. However, I don't think that such a reaction is something I shouldn't challenge, and it is a reaction that I think we should at least be aware of as a reaction that is problematic if we embrace the fat=beautiful mantra at all.

Be clear, I'm not saying we should or must change our behavior or our investment in beauty ideals, but we should be aware of how we've come to accept dominant ideas of beauty, and what effect they have on our lives beyond how good we look in a photograph.

As history and anthropology can attest(as well as some of our vocal male FAs ), in other eras and places fatness is an aesthetic ideal, and in those places, I'm guessing thin people would be striving for a different kind of Fat Girl Angle shot.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 2, 2010)

I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, and along with that comes some mild unwanted facial hair (of the beard variety) and some acne that persists on my lower chin & neck area. As much as I do take care of the hair problem and treat the acne as best as I can, I still don't like it when either of those things shows up in my pics, so I use the FGA not to hide my fatness but to hide the symptoms of PCOS. I love my big body, but I'm not so much a fan of my facial hair. 

Using the FGA is not always about hiding perceived weight.


----------



## kayrae (Jun 2, 2010)

Of course, you can say that about anything though.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 2, 2010)

butch said:


> Beauty, like other human 'values,' is a powerful tool of control. As fat people who want to change prevalent views of fatness, we should be thinking critically about our aesthetic beliefs, if for no other reason than because one of the strongest ways that fat people are devalued in western culture is through the shared belief that fatness=ugly.
> 
> I've no doubt that the Fat Girl Angle does make people look *'better,'* as I've responded to these pictures in similar ways. *However, I don't think that such a reaction is something I shouldn't challenge, and it is a reaction that I think we should at least be aware of as a reaction that is problematic if we embrace the fat=beautiful mantra at all.*
> 
> ...



YES!!!! ^^^^^ This is absolutely it.

Personally, I want to be aware of all the ways I participate in the dominant myth of beauty (that seeks to make everyone hate certain things about themselves, in part, to sell products), so I can try to free myself from that. FGA shots may or may not be a part of this, but it's worth looking at.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2010)

I loved Butch's post. That is the bigger picture, no pun intended.
---
Now, if the picture is then judged because the woman in it is not ' appropriate ' in some way...she is not young...she is not the right kind of fat...her makeup is not just so, or doesn't exist...she has hair that is not tamed, and in places some demand it not be...her skin shows a life lived, or a life thrust upon her......etc...............then we are back to square one. I know this takes it beyond the question asked. There are many ways to ' hide '.

Anyway, back to fga.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 2, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> What bothers me greatly about this argument is it comes off as testing women about their attitudes towards their body.
> 
> Kind of a throwback to the whole* "A fat woman is fat and a BBW is a confident fat woman." Man i'm so so so sick and tired of women being forced to display a certain attitude, confidence, all-positive-all the time mentality about their looks. *It's one thing to have to look a certain way but now it's like we all have to feel a certain way too. I feel like *men *complain about everything from women who pick at their food in restaurants to women who are "neurotic" about their looks and now freaking fat girl angles?
> *snip*



Sorry to interrupt your hate-on.

I just just went back through the *whole* thread.
The vast majority of posts here are from BBWs.
Of the very small number of male FAs posting here, NOT ONE, linked FGA to confidence or lack thereof. 
Not even among the subset who expressed any preference either way.

So yeaaah, in the words of that bloody awful Cranberries song, maybe it's: 
"in your heaaaaad, in your heaaaaaad".

Pretty much everyone snarked duckface, tho. FTR.

Carry on.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty sure the conversation/s are not just about what is, or isn't, in this thread.


----------



## Tau (Jun 2, 2010)

butch said:


> Beauty, like other human 'values,' is a powerful tool of control. As fat people who want to change prevalent views of fatness, we should be thinking critically about our aesthetic beliefs, if for no other reason than because one of the strongest ways that fat people are devalued in western culture is through the shared belief that fatness=ugly.
> 
> I've no doubt that the Fat Girl Angle does make people look 'better,' as I've responded to these pictures in similar ways. However, I don't think that such a reaction is something I shouldn't challenge, and it is a reaction that I think we should at least be aware of as a reaction that is problematic if we embrace the fat=beautiful mantra at all.
> 
> ...



:bow: Preach it. This so hard.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 2, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Pretty sure the conversation/s are not just about what is, or isn't, in this thread.



Sure. But:

Loves' post specifically identified men (all men) as complainers / oppressors etc. 
I'm sure if you'd seen a post that attacked women (all women) similarly, then you'd have said something.

Probably something cryptic... 
But something...


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty sure the conversation/s are not just about what is, or isn't, in this thread.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 2, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Pretty sure the conversation/s are not just about what is, or isn't, in this thread.



Ever get that deja vu feeling?




Ever get that deja vu feeling?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 2, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Sure. But:
> 
> Loves' post specifically identified men (all men) as complainers / oppressors etc.
> I'm sure if you'd seen a post that attacked women (all women) similarly, then you'd have said something.
> ...



Really? Identified all men as oppressors? No.

My post referred to a certain mindset that _some_ FAs have and that is prevalent on this board and elsewhere. The OP talked about women posting certain types of pictures getting negative responses and that is what i was referring to.

Far from being a "hate on", my post referred to the mindset that the OP talked about with regards to online dating/pictures and how, in general, certain pictures posted on the internet are picked apart.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Somewhere out in the internet world recently I ran across the term "fat girl angle" (FGA) to describe a picture taken from above, with the person looking up at the camera.



If that's a 'Fat Girl Angle', is this....







....a 'Fat Guy Angle'?


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

you look like a cool guy..


----------



## joswitch (Jun 2, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Really? Identified all men as oppressors? No.
> 
> My post referred to a certain mindset that _some_ FAs have and that is prevalent on this board and elsewhere.



Maybe _some_ is what you meant to write.
But _some_ is not what you wrote.
You wrote _men_.
Guess you mis-wrote.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> you look like a cool guy..



Well thank you very much  but i normally dont look like that...it was my first day of work and i turned out smart, when actually the company is reasonably relaxed.


Anywho, enough about me and back onto camera angles


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> No, no, and no. That's wrong on so many levels.
> 
> There aren't 'rules' you must follow for posting pics (other than the no pink one), and there shouldn't be. No one has to share pics of themselves, and there shouldn't be rules and requirements for posting pics (implied or otherwise). Just because one doesn't flood the group with photos, or they just posts certain shots, or hell, not provide any pics, doesn't mean they're "trying to hide" who they are. We shouldn't be imposing our 'requirements' on others because that's the way we think things should be. Saying that a "fat girl" (since you did just mention females) should post full body shots if they just provided "fat girl angle shots" is just like a male member saying a SS/BBW has something to hide by not providing the shots they want. Period.



I stand by what I said.

The fat girl angle is imposed on us in a way by society, in that if we are fat we should just hide ourselves away away.

So eff that.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 2, 2010)

butch said:


> Beauty, like other human 'values,' is a powerful tool of control. As fat people who want to change prevalent views of fatness, we should be thinking critically about our aesthetic beliefs, if for no other reason than because one of the strongest ways that fat people are devalued in western culture is through the shared belief that fatness=ugly.
> 
> I've no doubt that the Fat Girl Angle does make people look 'better,' as I've responded to these pictures in similar ways. However, I don't think that such a reaction is something I shouldn't challenge, and it is a reaction that I think we should at least be aware of as a reaction that is problematic if we embrace the fat=beautiful mantra at all.
> 
> ...



Very well written and engaging as ever Butch.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have always known them as My Space angles, And im very guilty of them lol. Maybe they are misleading but oh well. If they make you feel good or pretty so be it.


----------



## racerbugg (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen a lot of these on Plentyoffish. And I love fat girls. But when they say they are athletic, and a couple pounds over weight and you meet them,and they are a couple hundred pounds over weight, makes me think I've been lied to about every thing. If they told me they were a bbw or obese I'd still be there and have a better attitude because they were telling the truth.I'd rather a straight on shot, pretty sure most camera have a timer.
My 2 cents


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 2, 2010)

racerbugg said:


> I've seen a lot of these on Plentyoffish. And I love fat girls. But when they say they are athletic, and a couple pounds over weight and you meet them,and they are a couple hundred pounds over weight, makes me think I've been lied to about every thing. If they told me they were a bbw or obese I'd still be there and have a better attitude because they were telling the truth.I'd rather a straight on shot, pretty sure most camera have a timer.
> My 2 cents



I totally agree that your words should be honest, I have always gone over board explaining my size before a first meet. Even sent photos that give a more true to size view, And have still gotten those looks of shock.


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, and along with that comes some mild unwanted facial hair (of the beard variety) and some acne that persists on my lower chin & neck area. As much as I do take care of the hair problem and treat the acne as best as I can, I still don't like it when either of those things shows up in my pics, so I use the FGA not to hide my fatness but to hide the symptoms of PCOS. I love my big body, but I'm not so much a fan of my facial hair.
> 
> Using the FGA is not always about hiding perceived weight.



Interesting. I didn't think about PCOS, but there is a strong correlation between PCOS and being fat. It's certainly one reason by some women could be comfortable with most of their body, but less comfortable with the neck region.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 2, 2010)

Oooh! A subject I've talked about with others before!

Yes, I've done the FGA thing and continue to do it. Though much less now than before. I was always told that faces, from an above and somewhat off angle are what look best, no matter the weight of the person. So it was just something I did. But I'm slowly no longer doing the FGA poses. It's just easier for me, though because I can more easily extend my arm up and at an angle rather than right in front of me for a self portrait. My boobs play a big role in how I hold the camera because it's uncomfortable to hold it right in front as it squishes them and makes the picture all weird. But I'm learning, lol. I don't really have much of a double chin most of the time and so it doesn't show in pictures regardless of the angle.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

I sent my current boyfriend my entire measurements, weight, height etc. I sent a full body shot of me from the side. I asked him much later on after we had been together what he thought. He said well you were much bigger than I expected. (which was a good thing to him since he's an FA) The point is guys are used to hearing women talk about how fat they are when they aren't. So when you tell them you are fat they just don't get it or believe you. 

I use Fat Angle shots, but I'm not trying to use them to date. If I were single I would not use them to lure someone into my web of love from which there is no escape. *cue evil music* I know this from PAST experience when I had told guys I was fat, but wasn't up front with numbers. The look of absolute horror on this one dudes face was a blow, but I deserved it. I wasn't honest. It's good though because it led me to think about my fat and led me to Dimensions which helped me on the path to self-acceptance. 

If you want to date online beware of the FGA shot. Here on dimensions you may wonder why you don't get any attention it may be they don't think you're fat enough.


----------



## Emma (Jun 3, 2010)

I know what you mean Lamia. I've tried sooooooooooo hard to tell boys in the past on dating sites that i'm a FAT girl. Even if I have a double chin shot I am told 'no you're not fat, don't worry about it'. I go on and on about how i'm a big girl and they just won't accept it. 

Until they met me, that is. Never told me I wasn't fat afterwards. 

I admit I did do the FGA shots. I just look like a moon faced fatty on pictures, and ugly. My fat seems to hide my facial features. Just on pictures though. In RL most guys I meet consider me as pretty even if they don't fancy me as a fat girl. Photowise I seem like a big moony (i would consider myself downsyndrome looking, but no offense to people who are) mother fuck, and I just don't want to be seen as that.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2010)

racerbugg said:


> I've seen a lot of these on Plentyoffish. And I love fat girls. But when they say they are athletic, and a couple pounds over weight and you meet them,and they are a couple hundred pounds over weight, makes me think I've been lied to about every thing. If they told me they were a bbw or obese I'd still be there and have a better attitude because they were telling the truth.I'd rather a straight on shot, pretty sure most camera have a timer.
> My 2 cents



I agree. Better to be honest and upfront from the start.

Men prefer that, thus a woman is more likely to meet someone and be successful in the dating arena etc.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2010)

I do have some FGA shots on my profiles, but right beside them are more "true to size" pictures, and in private stock are the real "true to size" pictures that don't hide the size I am compared to my friends who are skinny, etc. I keep a reserve of pics for those guys that I feel might not be so judgemental. I feel they have to earn knowing what I really look like, which isn't so far off from the pics on any of my profiles, but it shows it a lot more if I'm standing next to a friend who is basically my height but is a size 2. It shows the weight difference a lot more and there's no hiding my reality in that kind of pic. And then if he figures out I'm not lying about myself and still wants to meet me, then I tend to think the guy is probably a keeper. I also don't lie about my size in profiles and have it written that I am a BBW. It all depends on if the women/girls are TRULY ready for relationships or not.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 4, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I stand by what I said.
> 
> The fat girl angle is imposed on us in a way by society, in that if we are fat we should just hide ourselves away away.
> 
> So eff that.



Of course you do, dear. 

You completely missed the point.

There are many things you can hide yourself in, whether or not you use 'FGA', or not. Makeup, any item of clothing, hair, etc.

I prefer to judge someone on their words and actions, rather than pics. I know, I'm just crazy that way.

Oh, and I'm not taking about dating sites. There's bound to be disappointment if you do not fully disclose what you look like.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 4, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Right...so...yeah...
> 
> I actually am a fat girl, and was just curious what people thought about the angle, especially why other fat girls used it or didn't, etc., especially since it seems so prevalent these days. It's not "testing" so much as just ASKING women about their attitudes toward their body, and then discussing things. Seeing where we overlap, where we see things differently, etc.
> 
> ...



Pretty much everyone alive has things about their face and/or body they don't like. It doesn't have to amount to hatred. I'm sure there are skinny or average people with full faces or double chins who take photos so as to minimize it simply because they don't like how it looks. If a skinny person wishes she had bigger boobs or a bigger ass and takes pictures in a push-up bra to look bustier or in hip hugger style pants to look curvier, it doesn't mean she hates being thin, just that she wants to look better in a picture.

It's way too much of a burden for anyone to have to love everything about themselves all the time.

This kind of reminds me of the whole argument in NAAFA about whether or not it's ok to drink diet cola. Some people just like the taste and some people even if they're totally down with being fat don't want to add empty calories to their food intake.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 4, 2010)

As far as I understand the term FGA was coined by guys who had contempt for women who use it and put it on their myspace page so that they "fool" the guys into thinking they're hot when they're actually fat. The term definately has a negative connotation.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 4, 2010)

Two comments based on the OP.

1. I have a long standing boycott on women who use Glamor Shots style poses. In particular, the one where the woman laces her fingers together, places them under her chin, and tilts her head at a 45 degree angle. Bonus ignore if there is a boa or a jaunty hat with a silk sash involved. I offer amnesty if the photo was burned after 1991.

I'd rather see what a woman looks like at 5:00AM than what she looks like as a tarted up extra in a community theater production of "Sweet Charity".

2. That said, I have a SSBBW friend who insists that if I take a picture of her I have to stand on a chair and shoot downwards. It amuses the heck out of me, and I always oblige her. I kinda understand 'cause old baldy here prefers portraits 45 degrees below the tip of my nose (though I finally grew some balls ans shaved my head).


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Pretty much everyone alive has things about their face and/or body they don't like. It doesn't have to amount to hatred. I'm sure there are skinny or average people with full faces or double chins who take photos so as to minimize it simply because they don't like how it looks. If a skinny person wishes she had bigger boobs or a bigger ass and takes pictures in a push-up bra to look bustier or in hip hugger style pants to look curvier, it doesn't mean she hates being thin, just that she wants to look *better *in a picture.
> 
> It's way too much of a burden for anyone to have to love everything about themselves all the time.
> 
> This kind of reminds me of the whole argument in NAAFA about whether or not it's ok to drink diet cola. Some people just like the taste and some people even if they're totally down with being fat don't want to add empty calories to their food intake.



It's precisely your use of the word "better" above, and all of the baggage and ideals of beauty implied by that term (that are by no means static), that I am taking issue with. I think it's important to question what people think looks "good" and what makes them look "better" in a picture. 

Like Butch very insightfully pointed out in her post above, defining beauty brings with it a certain amount of cultural power, so we absolutely can question it and advocate for redefinition in ways that we believe to be necessary/helpful. And like she also pointed out, what is thought to look "good" is culturally bound up to some degree anyway (though this is decreasing with increasing globalization and media).

As for your point that it's too much pressure for someone to "love everything about themselves all the time"...well, I respectfully disagree. If people are fine with their level of self-acceptance, and there are things they hate about themselves, that's certainly their perogative. But I personally would like to free myself from all the self-hatred I can, and learn to love and accept even my most conventionally unattractive features. Does this happen all the time? No. Do I beat myself up over it? Hell no. But do I still strive to fight against the lies of this culture that tell me what kind of face/boobs/ass/stomach/hair/etc. I need to have to be beautiful? Absolutely. I'm doing it FOR myself...not as a way to guilt myself!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Of course you do, dear.
> 
> You completely missed the point.
> 
> ...



I didn't miss your opinion ( point), I just made my point ( Opinion).

No need to be condescending using the word dear either.

 Back at you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 4, 2010)

> It's precisely your use of the word "better" above, and all of the baggage and ideals of beauty implied by that term (that are by no means static), that I am taking issue with. I think it's important to question what people think looks "good" and what makes them look "better" in a picture.



I meant looks better in the opinion of whomever is being photographed. If the above mentioned woman wears a push up bra to look bustier, it's because she prefers looking that way. Looking "better" is subjective anyway, because some people like big boobs and some don't.

And you really think it's "important to question what people think looks good"? Why?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I meant looks better in the opinion of whomever is being photographed. If the above mentioned woman wears a push up bra to look bustier, it's because she prefers looking that way. Looking "better" is subjective anyway, because some people like big boobs and some don't.
> 
> And you really think it's "important to question what people think looks good"? Why?



I can't say it any better than Butch did in her eloquent post above, as to why it can be important to question where our ideas about what looks "good" come from...so instead of reinventing the wheel, here is her post again (I bolded what I thought directly related to this question):



butch said:


> Beauty, like other human 'values,' is a powerful tool of control. *As fat people who want to change prevalent views of fatness, we should be thinking critically about our aesthetic beliefs, if for no other reason than because one of the strongest ways that fat people are devalued in western culture is through the shared belief that fatness=ugly. *
> 
> I've no doubt that the Fat Girl Angle does make people look 'better,' as I've responded to these pictures in similar ways. However, *I don't think that such a reaction is something I shouldn't challenge, and it is a reaction that I think we should at least be aware of as a reaction that is problematic if we embrace the fat=beautiful mantra at all.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> It's precisely your use of the word "better" above, and all of the baggage and ideals of beauty implied by that term (that are by no means static), that I am taking issue with. I think it's important to question what people think looks "good" and what makes them look "better" in a picture. !



thank you.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't any of the women on here should have to use The Fat Girl Angle Shots. You are all beautiful and you should all flaunt every part of you. Don't hide what you were given. There, I said my piece. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread makes me very angry, because it has basically started to imply anyone who takes a Myspace/Fat Girl angle pic is a "bad fatty" (tisk tisk) for succumbing to societies dictates and trying to be as skinny as possible in said pictures.

Bull shit.

I don't care what society says. I expose my arms and wear tubetops and bikinis and what the fuck ever. Ain't no hiding I'm fat and I'm not trying to.

But implying that I'm clearly in hate with myself because I don't want to look like a straight up circle in a pic, as I have a round SHAPED face, and choose to add an angle, Fat Girl or Myspace or Other not withstanding, is rather self righteous.

Fine. I've questioned why I look more beautiful in one picture and less beautiful in another like the thread has asked me to do. I'm aware of how society's standard of beauty has had its foot on my neck and just how long I had to struggle to break its fucking ankle. MY opinion is the only one that counts when it comes to my own beauty.

So...I've done all that. So now that I've asked the question... don't tell me my answer is wrong.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 6, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> This thread makes me very angry, because it has basically started to imply anyone who takes a Myspace/Fat Girl angle pic is a "bad fatty" (tisk tisk) for succumbing to societies dictates and trying to be as skinny as possible in said pictures.
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> ...









(just tuning in to this thread, and there's probably plenty more people who are just as deserving of that. I'm just not there yet.)


----------



## RJI (Jun 6, 2010)

I always thought women took those really high up downward pictures to show the face and cleavage... I know bad dirty thinking man


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont think the angle makes anyone a "bad fatty" but i do happen to think that it IS us following what society says is good/bad...but those thoughts are so pervasive, it is hard not to be effected by them...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 6, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> This thread makes me very angry, because it has basically started to imply anyone who takes a Myspace/Fat Girl angle pic is a "bad fatty" (tisk tisk) for succumbing to societies dictates and trying to be as skinny as possible in said pictures.
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> ...



Thanks MsZwebs, I really appreciate you sharing your thoughts on this. And I really agree that the important thing is to ask the question and be aware - not to stop taking any particular kind of shot. That clarification is really helpful.

That's really all I want from the discussion, is to hear people's POV on why they use it, why they like it, or why they don't - and for people who maybe haven't thought about it, it gives them a chance to do so. You obviously already have, and that's cool. I didn't mean to imply that anyone who's thought about it needs to stop using it or they'd be a "bad fatty" - and I'm sorry if it came across that way. But I still do think it's important for someone to think it through - but once they have, I'm not invested in the outcome, you know?

On a separate note but related to this overall thread, I guess I think about the reality that people who know and love me view me from all kinds of angles in real life (including the one we're talking about, since I'm a shorty...lol...but also from all kinds of "unflattering" angles) - and it's been important *for me* to realize that all those angles are truly a part of me that people see regularly, and that they (well some of them!) still find me attractive or beautiful or un-hideous or whatever. But do I like and post up every pic of myself that ever comes up? Hell no. But I also try to make peace with the fact that I actually *do* look that way in some moments, and the world doesn't end.  That's just my own process, and to be clear I'm not saying anyone else has to be this way, just sharing my own thoughts.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 6, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> I dont think the angle makes anyone a "bad fatty" but i do happen to think that it IS us following what society says is good/bad...but those thoughts are so pervasive, it is hard not to be effected by them...



But seriously...EVERYTHING is an effect of society saying good and bad.

We eat at McDonald's because the commercials tell us it is good. We read the books on the NY Times best seller's list. We read reviews for movies and shows and music.

This is splitting hairs. 

If it is important to YOU (and I mean general you, not you Dianna specifically)to make sure that you're thumbing your nose at society by posting pictures of yourself that may or may not fit conventional society's idea of attractive, then please do.

But it's not your or my place to tell someone that they're submitting to society's will by posting a Myspace Angle.

WHO REALLY CARES??

Why should I have to *emphasize* my fat any more than I should have to hide it...just to please THIS section of society, as opposed to the general population??

Why can't I just take the pictures I want to take of myself because I think I look good - at whatever angle - and comfortable posting them here or anywhere else, and NOT have to worry that I'm being psycho-analyzed or worse, that I'm some sort of failure to the fat community.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Thanks MsZwebs, I really appreciate you sharing your thoughts on this. And I really agree that the important thing is to ask the question and be aware - not to stop taking any particular kind of shot. That clarification is really helpful.
> 
> That's really all I want from the discussion, is to hear people's POV on why they use it, why they like it, or why they don't - and for people who maybe haven't thought about it, it gives them a chance to do so. You obviously already have, and that's cool. I didn't mean to imply that anyone who's thought about it needs to stop using it or they'd be a "bad fatty" - and I'm sorry if it came across that way. But I still do think it's important for someone to think it through - but once they have, I'm not invested in the outcome, you know?
> 
> On a separate note but related to this overall thread, I guess I think about the reality that people who know and love me view me from all kinds of angles in real life (including the one we're talking about, since I'm a shorty...lol...but also from all kinds of "unflattering" angles) - and it's been important *for me* to realize that all those angles are truly a part of me that people see regularly, and that they (well some of them!) still find me attractive or beautiful or un-hideous or whatever. But do I like and post up every pic of myself that ever comes up? Hell no. But I also try to make peace with the fact that I actually *do* look that way in some moments, and the world doesn't end.  That's just my own process, and to be clear I'm not saying anyone else has to be this way, just sharing my own thoughts.



Haha... exactly. Anyone taller... all they SEE is the FGA


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm an FFA and i really *love* double chins on fat guys. I'm not even sure why I just do. 

I know two male FA who absolutely go crazy over double chins on fat women. That having been said there have been many posts on here about Kelligrrl stating that her hotness factor came from being 400+ pounds but having a skinny face. Apparently in some cases society has been unsuccessful in telling some of us what is appealing.

If you ask FAs why they like fatties, you'll get dozens of different answers ranging from "don't know why just always found it hot" to "fat women are super feminine" to "fat men are so big and powerful and make me feel tiny and feminine by comparison". There are FFA who go balistic over moobs and FFA who think that fat stored in the chest area is a female characteristic and they don't like it at all. Among male FA, you can find an unending range of turnons from the guys who read the thread on fat arms pictures to guys who love apple shaped girls who tend to have fairly thin arms. A cursory look at popular paysite girls shows that men like everything from an exagerated pear shape to SS all-over to smaller plumpers to 600 pound hourglasses.

My point is that ones sense of aesthetics isn't necessarily all down to what society says is good. Sometimes you just like what you like.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 8, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I'm an FFA and i really *love* double chins on fat guys. I'm not even sure why I just do.
> 
> I know two male FA who absolutely go crazy over double chins on fat women. That having been said there have been many posts on here about Kelligrrl stating that her hotness factor came from being 400+ pounds but having a skinny face. Apparently in some cases society has been unsuccessful in telling some of us what is appealing.
> 
> ...



Yes. Totally. Exactly. _Ahhhhhhrrrrrrgh._ (picture one of those Princess Diaries moments - or any other teen movie - where the main girl is talking to their cat/stuffed animal/best friend and end up flopping backwards on their bed, making that noise with a pillow covering their face.)


If that made no sense, I really don't care at this point lol.


----------

